# Ear Cropping



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got a brindle pit bull. I wanted to get his ear cropped but these vets are very expensive. I live in NE. Does anyone know of any reasonable vets in my area? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I do not recommend ear cropping, I've seen way too many botched jobs and horribly infected incisions because the owners went to an inexperienced vet or didn't follow the aftercare instructions. If your dead set on it, do not choose your vet based on who's the cheapest. You want to go with someone very experienced that can provide several references. The after care is very time consuming and if not followed thoroughly can result in a nasty infection.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Hornets Nest02 said:


> I just got a brindle pitbull. I wanted to get his ear cropped but these vets are very expensive. I live in NE. Does anyone know of any reasonable vets in my area? Thanks a lot.


Just out of curiousity, what is "expensive" to you? Most crops range from 200-400 range, give or take some depending on aftercare visits, etc etc. Also have you decided on what crop style you're interested in getting?


----------



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

I want the show crop. I went to the vet.They wanted almost 800 dollars to do it. I was more in the range of 200-300.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The younger you get your dogs ears cropped the easier recovery time he or she will have. Ear crops usually run between 200-400$, but it is imperative that you check out the vet doing the crop to make sure they are reputable and that you have seen their past work. If they don't have a book of crops they have done in the past then don't use them. As stated above, after care is time consuming. It is a huge commitment; however, the result is well worth it so if you can't or won't make the commitment I don't suggest cropping. Do your research on the crop style you want before you talk to a vet and research the veterinarian thoroughly before you decide where to go. I will note that ear cropping serves no purpose other than cosmetic and it is just a matter of personal preference.

What part of the NE are you in? Be prepared to spend between 200-400$ and if you spend any less I would question how good the vet performing the procedure truly is.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hornets Nest02 said:


> I want the show crop. I went to the vet.They wanted almost 800 dollars to do it. I was more in the range of 200-300.


What state do you live in?


----------



## Hornets Nest02 (Nov 28, 2010)

Lincoln,NE. I am ready for this commitment. Just trying to find someone good but not heavy on my pocket.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You will be lucky to get a good job at a low price. Many vets crop however it is an art that most are no good at and I have seen many messed up jobs so finding a vet that can show you photos of quality jobs done in the past would be a good thing to look for. 

Depending of your area you will be lucky to find a vet for under $300. Here in CA you will pay $500-$900 for a quality crop. Prices have went way up over the last 3 years.


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> The younger you get your dogs ears cropped the easier recovery time he or she will have. Ear crops usually run between 200-400$, but it is imperative that you check out the vet doing the crop to make sure they are reputable and that you have seen their past work. If they don't have a book of crops they have done in the past then don't use them. As stated above, after care is time consuming. It is a huge commitment; however, the result is well worth it so if you can't or won't make the commitment I don't suggest cropping. Do your research on the crop style you want before you talk to a vet and research the veterinarian thoroughly before you decide where to go. I will note that ear cropping serves no purpose other than cosmetic and it is just a matter of personal preference.
> 
> What part of the NE are you in? Be prepared to spend between 200-400$ and if you spend any less I would question how good the vet performing the procedure truly is.


:goodpost:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

i think you get what you pay for , i know we expected to pay around $300 for our girl but after the medication and taxes we came close to $500 a big chunk to pay at once but well worth it in the end. its a cosmetic surgery if you cant afford it its not like it is mandatory ,I wouldnt go to a vet based on price like stated above check them out look at pictures alot of botched jobs out there.


----------

